

Bug or feature in Quora? - g3rald

I guess I found a bug in quora or maybe is a feauture. Everyone can edit the questions of everyone I guess, here an example with an Ashton Kutcher&#x27;s question &gt;&gt;<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;postimg.org&#x2F;image&#x2F;za4iafgnp&#x2F;<p>Here&#x27;s the link &gt;&gt;<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.quora.com&#x2F;Which-publisher-has-had-the-most-books-on-The-New-York-Times-Best-Sellers-list
======
ddingus
Questions are community property. Anyone can edit them.

Changes are logged and tagged with the username and can be reverted.

Quora actually keeps just about all activity logged and tagged in order to
track down problems and recover from various things that might happen.

That text looks like question comment text actually. IMHO, it is an issue.
Should not display in that way.

I've sent it to: feedback@quora.com

